# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  جواب دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور کی میاد؟؟

## n1ma

سلام 
دوستان کسی نمیدونه که جواب دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## erfanblur00

> سلام 
> دوستان کسی نمیدونه که جواب دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سلام اوایل هفته ی اولِ مهر جوابا  میاد.

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام من هم در گروه تجربی بدون ازمون انتخاب رشته کردم   هم در  گروهرشته بدون ازمون ریاضی و فیزیک به نظرتون برام مشکلی پیش میاد.                    بنظرتون برام مشکلی پیش میاد????????????

----------

